# Honey Do Quagmire (Woodworking)



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I have 3 trees in the back yard. "WE" would like to have some planters around them. "I" get to build them. I want a box around each tree made out of landscape timbers. I want it 2 timbers high, and I need it to last for a long time. I have sketched and scanned my dilemma. Should I bolt it for strength? or should I drill and dowel it? I prefer the dowel but am wondering if it will last after a few rains and wondering how the glue will hold up. I will drill and lag bolt through the bottom of the bottom timber to secure the top timbers to the bottom timbers so that I will have no bolts or dowels showing on it. Let me know any pointers or better suggestions please.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I vote galvenized bolts/nuts.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

me too, but the dowel will look so much cleaner. But I'm worried about its durability


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think the dowels would look better and they would last if they were made of the same wood as the landscape timbers. By that I mean treated the same. I will say thought the bolts would be easier.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Bobby said:


> ............ *the bolts would be easier*.


I think I'm going to cut the trees down and buy some potted plants, that would be easiest  lmao


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I sure we can find someone to help you get rid of that wood (if you cut the trees down)!
8*)


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Steve I have been in the landscaping business for 31 + years and even pressure treated wood will not last more than maybe 8 years or so before it starts to get Corky. Put anything you do out there together with heavy galvanized bolts - lag or nutted bolts The dowels will not work for very long. The wood even though it is treated will expand and contract with moisture and the dowels will work loose. Counter sink the bolt to the depth of the head and it will look good for years and if a timber goes bad you can always unbolt it and replace it.
Good Luck 
Capt. Don


----------

